# Praxis Potions E-Liquid



## Sir Vape (2/7/15)

We are pleased to announce that Praxis Potions will be joining the Sir Vape family any day now.

Our order has shipped and we expect it early next week.


*PRAXIS POTIONS*
From the guys that brought you the Derringer RDA, Praxis Potions brings top quality eLiquid with no ifs, ands or buts. 

Praxis Potions uses a 80 VG 20 PG mix.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (2/7/15)

@Sir Vape STOP! My wallet!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## moonunit (2/7/15)

@Sir Vape already confused on what to order now you make it worse. Guess I'm just gonna have to fill my basket more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dirge (2/7/15)

Sir Vape said:


> We are pleased to announce that Praxis Potions will be joining the Sir Vape family any day now.
> 
> Our order has shipped and we expect it early next week.
> 
> ...



Nice, Amber sounds delicious. Any chance of getting some authentic Derringers with your order?


----------



## whatalotigot (2/7/15)

GUYS SERIOUSLY SOME AMAZING JUICE SELECTION YOU GOT GOING

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (2/7/15)

whatalotigot said:


> GUYS SERIOUSLY SOME AMAZING JUICE SELECTION YOU GOT GOING


Don't shout  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## whatalotigot (3/7/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Don't shout
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



I will shout when im excited, certainly no reonaut will tell me otherwise.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki (3/7/15)

whatalotigot said:


> I will shout when im excited, certainly no reonaut will tell me otherwise.



lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (3/7/15)

You are more than welcome to SHOUT in here

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (4/7/15)

Juices have cleared customs  and will be with us Monday afternoon. 

WATCH THIS SPACE!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (6/7/15)

Praxis are LIVE!!

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/praxis-potions


----------



## M5000 (23/11/15)

Sir,

When can we expect new stock of Praxis Amber?


----------

